# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Вкусное чтиво

## Alex

Господа форумчане, а каковы источники ваших кулинарных знаний, новых рецептов и кухонных особенностей?
Про людей, имеющих какое-либо систематическое кулинарное образование, я не говорю, но, вроде бы таких у нас немного. 
Расскажу про себя.
Начиналось все очень давно с кулинарных книг, доставшихся от родителей, ну и, конечно, с доставшегося от них же кулинарного опыта. Одновременно с этим эксперименты помогли что-то готовить вполне съедобно — от жареной картошки, до шашлыка. 
Дальше были еще книги и журналы. Довольно много. Не все из них принесли какую-то пользу, но…!
Сейчас, правда, книги и журналы выглядят по другому
удобно, наверное, с такой книжкою на кухне.
Тут же по телевизору пошли кулинарные передачи. Мне кажется, что все начиналось со "Смака". С тех пор передачи про еду, кухню, приготовление пищи существуют, наверное, на всех, или почти всех каналах. Практически не смотрю.
Сейчас кулинарные советы не печатает только ленивый. В любой газете-журнале кто-то чего-то советует. Говорят, что есть хорошие советы. 
В книжных магазинах целые отделы посвящены литературе по кулинарии, выбрать там что-то интересное весьма проблематично.
Я уже боюсь говорить про интернет. Толковых кулинарных сайтов и сообществ — капля в море. А уж пошаговых рецептов с фотографиями — и того меньше. 
Ну, конечно, еще я себе кулинарных книг скачал из сети. Немного – но, что имею, постараюсь выложить.
Так вот, дорогие авторы, комментаторы, читатели и просматриватели дока — какой информацией пользуетесь вы? А если есть желание, то делитесь и Вам воздаться за труды Ваши.

----------


## Alex

*Вкусные рецепты №1 (январь 2010)* 



> ЗАКУСКИ И САЛАТЫ: Авокадо с пикантным сыром; Салат-коктейль с рыбой; Ананасы с креветками; Апельсиновый салат; Сыр бри с грушево-ореховой прослойкой.
> СУПЫ: Суп с рыбой, грибами и овощами; Суп из баранины с айвой.
> ГОРЯЧИЕ БЛЮДА: Рыба в овощном соусе; Карп на овощной подушке с грибами; Запеканка со спаржей; Свиная вырезка в беконе; Говядина чили; Утка, маринованная в пиве, с гарниром из яблок.
> ВЫПЕЧКА/ДЕСЕРТЫ: Корзиночки с джемом; Открытый морковный пирог; Пирожное с киви; Конфетное ассорти.
> НАПИТКИ: «Под счастливой звездой».
> PDF 
> 36 стр. 
> 6.3 MB

----------


## Alex

У каждой хозяйки, и опытной, и начинающей, всегда есть в запасе рецепты ее собственных, коронных блюд — тех, которые пользуются неизменным успехом у гостей и домочадцев. Но даже самый богатый запас можно (и нужно!) пополнять. Сделать это вам помогут книги серии "Коронные блюда". В них вы найдете рецепты оригинальных и вкусных блюд, которые по праву займут почетное место на вашем столе.

*Название: Котлеты и К. Коронные блюда
Автор: Н.В. Кузнецова (ред.)
Издательство: Аркаим
Год: 2010
Страниц: 98
Формат: pdf
Качество: хорошее 
Язык: русский 
Размер: 9.9 мб*

----------


## Alex

Эта книга ставит своей целью научить домашних хозяек вкусно и экономно готовить разнообразную пищу. Помимо рецептов, в ней содержатся советы, как хранить продукты, как их подготавливать к варке и т. д.

[CENTER]Автор: Мельник В. М.
Издательство: Картя Молдовеняскэ
Год издания: 1959
Страниц: 190
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 4.4 Мб

----------


## Alex

Эта книга не просто сборник рецептов узбекской кухни, не путеводитель по кухне среднеазиатской. Это приглашение взглянуть на мир глазами увлеченного, талантливого и щедрого человека, которому довелось проникнуть в древнюю и прекрасную культуру, напоенную ароматами разных стран и обогащенную традициями разных народов. Это кухня яркая, пряная, веселая, изысканная и то же время простая.

----------


## Alex

> Вильям Васильевич Похлебкин родился 20 августа 1923 года. Отцом его был революционер-подпольщик Михайлов, взявший себе псевдоним Похлебкин. В годы Великой Отечественной войны — на фронте. После окончания войны, в 1945-1949 годах, учился на факультете международных отношений Московского государственного университета (на основе которого был создан знаменитый МГИМО). Работал в Академии наук, преподавал в Высшей дипломатической школе.
> Вильям Похлебкин был ученым с мировым именем — известный историк-международник, основатель российской скандинавистики, автор монографий по новейшей истории, справочников по истории, геральдике и эмблематике. 
> Мировую славу Похлебкину принесло увлечение, ставшее делом жизни, — исследование кулинарного искусства. Перу ученого и писателя принадлежит более 50 книг, их общий тираж во всем мире приближается к ста миллионам экземпляров. Среди самых известных работ Похлебкина можно назвать "Кулинарный словарь", "История важнейших пищевых продуктов". О его энциклопедических знаниях свидетельствуют "Словарь международной символики и эмблематики", "История водки", "Великий псевдоним", "Государственный строй Исландии", несколько томов "Внешней политики Руси, России, СССР за 1000 лет". В 1993 году Вильям Похлебкин стал лауреатом премии Ланге Черетто, присуждаемой интернациональным жюри кулинаров Англии, Франции, Германии и Италии за книги по истории питания. 
> Жизнь ученого трагически оборвалась весной 2000 года – в апреле он был найден убитым у себя дома в Подольске. Перед смертью он успел завершить очередной том "Внешней политики…" – "Татары и Русь", а также книгу "Кухни века". Неопубликованными остались пятнадцать работ по скандинавистике...








> *Кулинария* 
> — Большая энциклопедия кулинарного искусства. Все рецепты В. В. Похлебкина 
> — Все о пряностях
> — Занимательная кулинария
> — История водки 
> — Каши 
> — Мое меню 
> — Моя кухня и мое меню
> — Национальные кухни наших народов 
> ...




[CENTER]*Название: Сборник сочинений Вильяма Похлёбкина
Автор: Вильям Похлёбкин
Жанр: история, кулинария
Формат: FB2,PDF
Язык: русский
Качество: отличное
Год издания: 2000-2009
Размер: 19, 4 mb*

----------

